# the difference between 08 xforce and 09 xf



## jtwodogs (Nov 28, 2009)

I shot tournaments and hunted for many years with bows (last was a diamond bow loved it) before several back surgeries knocked me out of the game tried to pick up the crossbow, did'nt take. After much training with back rehab. I am ready to try again.
Recently purchased a 08 x force, on a turkey day sale. They had a 09 but sold it before I could get to it. 

What is the difference? Other then the cams look a littel different.

Since I have been out of the game for the last 8 years would appreciate any opinions.
Thanks


----------



## Taurus (Jul 29, 2009)

08 is 70% letoff max,09 is 80% and should be a little faster. I have both, the 08 draws smoother to me. Some on here say 09 won't tune or are hard to tune( if it's the gx6) my 09 is a super short and I've had no problems at all with it. MHO is you have one of the best bows ever made,enjoy.


----------

